
The Too Big to Fail Whale - marojejian
http://marojejian.tumblr.com/post/35939081891/the-too-big-to-fail-whale
======
hanleybrand
A conceptual problem with this analogy is that when a corporate whale dies in
a community the people that live their wouldn't be represented by other
separate organisms - they would be the cells of the whale and cells of other
whales.

This article is just much like the theory of social darwinism, in that it
willfully twists valid scientific knowledge to push a social agenda that has
little in common with the analogy. "We need more [vulture capitalists], not
less" my foot.

~~~
marojejian
I may be wrong, but I can guarantee I'm not willfully twisting anything! Like
any analogy it works differently depending on how you interpret it.

As I see it, people don't 'live' within the corporation they work for,
therefore they are not like the cells. They are better understood as the
energy that made the whale tick. 'Decomposers' are helping those resources
become re-deployed somewhere else.

In the economic end of the analogy, they're not dying, they're getting jobs in
another company that is growing, not dead. Just because a company fails, it
does not follow that net jobs in the economy need to.

------
smoyer
This was my disappointment with the auto and banking industry bail-outs in the
US. We spent a lot of money and effort that just kept the status quo.

